# No more Futurama!



## meow_mix06 (Dec 30, 2007)

yup...no more Futurama on Adult Swim. they're showing a huge marathon until New Years Eve....

itz so sad........ah well,  there's the DVD's.....


----------



## LunarFenris (Dec 30, 2007)

Yah, the series ended.  But they're supposedly making 4 movies (They recently released the first one) before it's completely done.


----------



## witching-hour-wolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, it is a sad time in the lives of all the fans, but don't worry, like LunarFenris stated, they're doing movies  I recently saw the first one, the references to all the episodes are simply beautiful


----------



## Lobar (Dec 30, 2007)

Futurama was one of the last decent shows on Adult Swim.  I suppose they'll replace it with an extra two episodes of Tim and Eric Awesome Show unless they can think up something worse.


----------



## God (Dec 30, 2007)

adultswim stopped being relatively good at all like 3 years ago


----------



## Zentio (Dec 30, 2007)

God said:
			
		

> adultswim stopped being relatively good at all like 3 years ago



Too true.
I only watch Futurama and Family Guy on there now.
So now with Futurama leaving I prolly won't be watching it anymore, at least until they get rid of those shitty ass shows that I can't believe they air >.<


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 30, 2007)

Zoltan said:
			
		

> God said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could just get both on DVD (Like I do).


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 30, 2007)

*snif*

Well that sucks. About the only excellent must-see show left is Venture Bros.


----------



## Esplender (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, it is coming back with a new season next year. Didn't you watch Bender's Big Score?


----------



## Rayne (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't have the DVDs, so Adult Swim was really my only source for Futurama. =/

Oh well, at least they're airing all of the episodes in a large marathon. Which also means that I don't have to even think about the other crap that they air for another two days. 



			
				Esplender said:
			
		

> Well, it is coming back with a new season next year. Didn't you watch Bender's Big Score?



If I understood it correctly, the new season was just the four movies broken up into episode-sized chunks and aired sequentially.


----------



## Kelsh (Dec 30, 2007)

Just wait and they'll put some crappy show on. Like they did with old Adult Swim stuff.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 30, 2007)

The first thing I thought when I saw this was 'Finally'. I'm sorry, that show was funny the first ten times I saw the episodes! Sure it's an ok show but AdultSwim really did airtime over kill on like thirty or so episodes of it. I got tired of it and the episodes just started melting together in one be blob of memory for me... Although I now fear whatever shit stain show they're putting up to supliment it. God I hate their 'original series', like eighty percent of them are drawn like shit, like the animator was so disinterested in his job he drew the damn thing with feet or some shit like that. The only good exclussive shows they have are Venture Bros and Robot Chicken. Bleach was pretty cool but they don't air it anymore, Death Note is nice. Everything else they air is pure fail. Even Inu-Yasha, the true Never Ending story.

Has anyone else noticed how TV is becoming pure fail, day by agonizing day?


----------



## BassMan (Dec 30, 2007)

I know what you all need: a "What If?" game to celebrate Futurama's closing


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 30, 2007)

LOL 


"What if Futurama was never created?"


----------



## BassMan (Dec 30, 2007)

Then I couldn't say "It's Benderin' time!"

What "Snoo snoo" was used in everyday language? (I refer to anyone banging a fat chick as "snoo snoo" myself)


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 31, 2007)

Supposedly, Adult Swim was supposed to have the rights, was going to make new episodes and shit, then Comedy Central bought it out, now the _only_ place you will see futurama is Comedy Central, they have the exclusive rights to air it as of 2008. So you'll still see it. But they are doing that fucking last four episode movie shit, which is ridiculous in my eyes.

For now I believe they are replacing Futurama with some episodes of American Dad, which I don't like. It's a good show and all, but it's essentially Family Guy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 31, 2007)

They've released teaser of the second movie.

FINALLY, Kif and Amy get married!


----------



## Kajet (Dec 31, 2007)

*Sigh* another sci-fi show cut down in it's prime, or at least one of at most 5 watchable shows on AS they actually play... the good shows they made have been taken off ages ago (excluding robot chiken)

And honestly after Tom goes to the mayor those guys should have been shot, not given another show (seriously what retard are they blowing to get airtime?) then there's all the other shit, athf, that stupid as hell looking hospital(?) non animated abortion, saul, xander (that somehow just appeared out of nowhere) and, i guess inuyasha (it was good at first but jesus...)


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 31, 2007)

LunarFenris said:
			
		

> Yah, the series ended.  But they're supposedly making 4 movies (They recently released the first one) before it's completely done.



Futurama will come back on air in 4-5 years due to underground popularity. It happend to family gye and that show sucks.
I loved aqua teen and venture bros.  I loved them so good.

Is still holding out for Venture bros to come back
or atleast start makeing comic books.

Dark Hammer ROX


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 31, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten, I'm surprised you're the only who actually said anything about Futurama's rights being sold to Comedy Central. But that is where you have to go to see it. And now that Futurama is gone, Adult Swim is gonna suffer. How sad.


----------



## Dayken (Jan 1, 2008)

Pardon me if I'm being a smartass here, but Futurama starts on Comedy Central January 2nd. So, it's not even that long of a wait. =/


----------



## Randomness (Jan 1, 2008)

Adult Swim is going to sink now, all the good shows are gone....


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 1, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> RoseTheSexKitten, I'm surprised you're the only who actually said anything about Futurama's rights being sold to Comedy Central. But that is where you have to go to see it. And now that Futurama is gone, Adult Swim is gonna suffer. How sad.


That's exactly why they did it, if they take away futurama, adult swim is left with shitty shows, a lot of the good shows having been canceled or no new lineup planned. Therefore, the plan is that will convert adult swim viewers to comedy central viewers. Adult Swim is still tiny in fanbase compared to Comedy Central, and personally I only watch comedy central for Drawn Together and South Park on the occassion. I suppose now I'll watch it for Futurama too, thus giving Comedy Central a little WIN for them. Assholes.


----------



## Tarrock (Jan 1, 2008)

I first heard about them losing the contract in like summer, and i thought, what are they going to replace it with? american dad?
Sure enough, they did.

Everyone knows Adult swim is sucking more and more donkey dong everyday. If they listened to their viewers maybe once or twice, then they wouldn't be in the shithole they are in now 'LET'S SHOW AN ASTROBOY MARATHON!!!!!11ONE EVERYONE LOVES ASTROBOY RIGHT?'

Dunno if anyone saw the forums that night but that was one of the few times I visited the AS forums anymore, people were pissed.
I just wish someone would buy out william street and replace the people in charge with half-way decent people, and not morons that approve of Tim and Eric and the makers of Xavier.
Tom goes to the mayor was all right, but with Tim and Eric awesome show, it made me wounder, why is this shit allowed on tv?

Kudos Comedy Central, another thing I like to watch, but please scrap scrubs, kthxbai.


----------



## Rouge2 (Jan 1, 2008)

It ended early, but they didn't show every Episode.


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

Sad it is.

You on [as].com? hehe if you ever go there, Look up a user named "Mr_Batou" <---me lol

But Futurama is on Comedy Central now, so all hope is not lost. Just the Funny bumps in between commericals.
/sigh I hate when good contracts die out.


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

Tarrock said:
			
		

> I first heard about them losing the contract in like summer, and i thought, what are they going to replace it with? american dad?
> Sure enough, they did.
> 
> Everyone knows Adult swim is sucking more and more donkey dong everyday. If they listened to their viewers maybe once or twice, then they wouldn't be in the shithole they are in now 'LET'S SHOW AN ASTROBOY MARATHON!!!!!11ONE EVERYONE LOVES ASTROBOY RIGHT?'
> ...



/agree

They are getting too warpped out anymore. But meh I give them a year before [as] disappears.


----------

